# Monster mouth



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

Anyone ever use one of these?
http://hauntmasterproducts.com/Instructions/MM.html
I have a ton of old cheesy halloween props to include two skeletons that would prob be cool for this. They used to say nice costume and happy halloween, so I could use this to play a cd directly into it if I reading this right.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I bought one of these earlier this year and just got around to installing it. I is too easy to put together. The only thing is you HAVE run this thing 'line level'. If your cd player just has 'headphone output' it will not work. So look for a cd player with a line out and you should be okay.

I know there will be guys on this board telling you how to build your own controller. And maybe they have enough time to do it, but for guys like you and me, I think this is worth the money.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Jim has great products!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Never seen it but I want one BAD


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

I've bookmarked that link!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey tech guys, I got a question. This thing works great but I want it to do something more. I want to hack it so the led eyes flash when the jaw engages. It runs on 6v dc. How do I check the voltage needed to run the leds? Can I just run a jumper to the eyes if the voltages line up? I know somebody on this board has done this.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

slimy thanx for the tip, now to find a small CD player with a line out!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Just check the LEDs you are using. Most run on 3VDC. You will need to find the lines operating the jaws and put parallel leads off those (splice into the wires). Since the thing is running on 6VDC you should probably check the voltage going to the servos first - make sure you know how much voltage is going to the servos and adjust for your LEDs accordingly with in-line resistors to drop the voltage to your requirement.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Have you compared costs with the audio/servo driver sold by Cowlicious?

You should also check out Scary-Terry.com/audioservo/audioservo.html for more info on some other options available to you. He has the link to Carl Cowley's page as well.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

The audio output of the CD player isn't driving the motors at all. The audio from the CD player is going into a small circuit driving the voltage to the servos. If the circuit is supplying 6VDC to the servos then you can easily tap off those lines to run LEDs - just need the voltage drop resistors so you don't cook the LEDs on the first run.

And yes, they would be servos, which are DC motors. There may be a spring on the mouth/jaw (like in a Bucky) but if this was just a motor "pusher" then the jaw would never reset. The DC voltage would push the motor to an open point and then move even further on the next sound.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmm now to find a CD player with a line out,Ive never seen a small one with one of those, and a big one is gonna be a pain to hide.


----------

